# Max power draw for Ryobi R163 ??



## BobMcK (Feb 27, 2015)

Looking to determine if a household circuit rated at 700 W would be able to handle the load from working pine. The Ryobi manual doesn't show power ratings and the boilerplate on the router only says 8.5 A. Usually when power is not highlighted (as say in the DeWalt Table saw manual), it means it's not worth worrying about, but better safe than sorry, right?.

Anyways, does anybody know?

Thanks


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

To answer this question you need know the voltage then you can calculate the current by dividing voltage into wattage. For example; an electric heater rated at 700 watts when plugged into a 115 v outlet will draw 700/115 = 6.08 amps of current


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

BobMcK said:


> Looking to determine if a household circuit rated at 700 W would be able to handle the load from working pine. The Ryobi manual doesn't show power ratings and the boilerplate on the router only says 8.5 A. Usually when power is not highlighted (as say in the DeWalt Table saw manual), it means it's not worth worrying about, but better safe than sorry, right?.
> 
> Anyways, does anybody know?
> 
> Thanks


 Amps to Watts: Watts = Amps x Volts 

8.5×120 = 1020 watts

Watts to Amps: Amps = Watts / Volts

700÷120 = 5.83 amps...

house leg is too light weight...
where did you come up w/ 700 watt rating???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The short answer is 'what else is on the cct?'

If it's a dedicated, or close to it cct, than you can run pretty much any I20V portable power tool off it...even with a 100' 12/3/1 extension cord plugged in.
If, on the other hand, you're running _all the main floor lights off that cct., and they're all on, _not going to happen. 
Try it; if it's overloaded you'll pop the breaker...then you'll know for sure.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

so what's a 12/3/1 cord???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

#12 , 3 conductor plus ground. Everybody leaves the "1" off when they say 12/3 but it's also available _without_ ground...no green wire.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't believe this...
Wire & Cable | Wire | Southwire 63947655 Romex Cable with Ground, Yellow, 12/3 Awg, 250 ft | B242155 - GlobalIndustrial.ca
No identified ground wire?! Is Brown the new Green?! 
And since when has the ground been called a "conductor"?!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> #12 , 3 conductor plus ground. Everybody leaves the "1" off when they say 12/3 but it's also available _without_ ground...no green wire.


so that makes for a 4 conductor cable...
what is the ''1'' designator in 12/3/1 suppose to mean???
12/3/WG???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes. 
Sorry, I can't find my Canadian Electrical Code...and I'm not buying a new one!
The Ground's either bare or Green.
Unless the Code's been changed I'm almost positive that the Ground is by definition _not_ a conductor, and not all cable assemblies need a ground wire.

Here's a catalogue page as an example...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry about the duplicated image...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I thought maybe I was losing my grip when I saw that pic of the cable with Wht. Blk. and BROWN ...
Wiring Color Codes : Color Codes - Electronics Textbook


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Sorry about the duplicated image...


a lot that is going as of late....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm curious too where the OP got the 700 watt circuit. The standard has been 15 amps or about 1750 watts for a very long time.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Here I've been rambling on...I misread the question. I took it that he meant the _Ryobi _was 700 watts. Is my face red (not for the first time.)
That's it; I'm grounded.


----------



## BobMcK (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks to everybody for the very helpful responses. To answer the questions posed...

I live in an apartment building built in the 1950s. The circuit is a 110 volt Canadian standard single outlet line that right now only services a light bulb and whatever is plugged into a single outlet. The circuit is in a separate annex to the building's garage. I've been looking at renting the space so I can do some woodworking. The 700 watt rating was given to me by the electrician who has the contract to do the work in the building. Building management is willing to rent me the garage annex at a very reasonable rate (for Toronto) but I am struggling with the power aspect and don't want to set the place on fire. It is, after all, an old building and who knows what shape the wiring is in.

Complicating the problem further, I also have a DeWalt portable table saw and 12" mitre saw, both of which are rated at a max of 1500 watts. I doubt I would ever pull that since I am working only with pine and plywood - mostly 1 inch pine and various thicknesses of plywood. This should present a lower load than say, oak or some other hardwood. I could set these up to use in my apartment which has a higher rated outlet to handle an air conditioner. Dust would be a serious problem though.

I'm itching to get back into this after a too long hiatus, but want to make sure I'm not stumbling into some sort of fiasco.

Any and all opinions are very welcome.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bob I would like to hear a better explanation from the electrician about why there is only 700 watts available at that plugin. An average incandescent light bulb will only pull 100 watts max. If the receptacle (the part you plug into) has only one plug socket in the dead center of the fixture it was meant for something like a fridge or dishwasher outlet. Normally these outlets are only used for a dedicated load and there is nothing else allowed on the circuit, although you might be allowed to have a single light fixture on the same circuit. It being a dedicated circuit means there should be 15 amps available to it.

You won't be able to run much on a 700 watt circuit. Although the tools you mention may only draw that much much of the time, when they start up or are under load they will draw more than that. Breakers have a slight delay in them but it probably won't be enough to keep you from regularly tripping it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob, you sure he didn't say 17 _hundred_ watts? (1700W), not 7 hundred?
What Charles just said.


----------



## BobMcK (Feb 27, 2015)

The wall plug that is part of the circuit was definitely not meant for something like a fridge. It is more like an afterthought - like the electrician who ran the wire up the wall to the ceiling light thought, well what the hell, why not put in a wall plug?

I don't know how the guy arrived at 700 watts. Maybe I should just go ahead and try it. If the circuit breaker keeps tripping, then move on to plan B. The DeWalt portable table saw after all is meant to be used at a job site, for example if building a house where you'd be using regular household circuits at least some of the time.

I asked the electrician for a quote to make the circuit more robust. He said $600. Yikes :jester:.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Go for it!


----------



## BobMcK (Feb 27, 2015)

OK, I'll tell the insurance company you gave me the go-ahead :sold:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

and he'll underwrite it too...

trust him...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

On the "TRUST ME" part, so now it's me 'n Rick?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> On the "TRUST ME" part, so now it's me 'n Rick?


if you can bring Rick up to speed...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

How come _I_ get to do all the heavy lifting?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> How come _I_ get to do all the heavy lifting?


he's your neighbor and neighbors help neighbors...
and if there is anything Rick needs it's some serious help...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the official word is in...


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Normally the ground wire is one gauge size smaller then the hot and neutral so it can't be use for a conductor. The dorm room I lived in when I went to collage (nor years back then I can remeber) only had a 5 amp breaker in it! Also your saw will take more amps to start then to run to cut your pine but the start up could take out the breaker.
Allen


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

firstmuller said:


> Normally the ground wire is one gauge size smaller then the hot and neutral so it can't be use for a conductor. The dorm room I lived in when I went to collage (nor years back then I can remeber) only had a 5 amp breaker in it!
> Allen


That was the case here years ago. For example, 14 gauge Loomex came with a 16 gauge ground but they changed the code at least 30 years ago and they have to be the same size here and the smallest branch circuit allowed by the code is 15 amps.


----------



## BobMcK (Feb 27, 2015)

firstmuller said:


> ...your saw will take more amps to start then to run to cut your pine but the start up could take out the breaker.
> Allen


Love the bickering. You guys are a hoot.

Firstmuller, you're right. Starting these things up is going to be a big draw and will be a good point at which to assess the situation.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

We're here all week, Bob. Try the veal...


----------



## BobMcK (Feb 27, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> We're here all week, Bob. Try the veal...


:fie:


----------



## BobMcK (Feb 27, 2015)

Just kidding...

I'll report back, of course. Stay tuned.


----------

